# New Law In NH.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A game changer?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/why-farm-equipment-manufacturers-are-fighting-this-new-hampshire-law-naa-associated-press/


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lets hope other states follow! DEERE shut down one of the best dealers'we had in New England because they didnt want to build a multi million dollar "green" facility right away.. now we have only 1 deere dealer that did this and they will rape you hard and throw sand in for traction! 
CNH seems to be following suit as well.. I sure hope they wake up and smell the coffee..


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> A game changer?
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/why-farm-equipment-manufacturers-are-fighting-this-new-hampshire-law-naa-associated-press/


Not sure what to think. There are big dealers that are dunderheads and small dealers that are dunderheads too. What I'd like to see is elimination of any dealer to dealer price fixing between brands. If one big outfit operates three JD dealerships or any other brand dealer that would do the same in your area, essentially locking you out of a better price - that should not be allowed IMHO. There should be competition.

Also if it's near and dear to the the mother ship and mega dealers are essential to the business, then locate one near the mom and pop dealer and let them compete and the best dealership wins. I have a feeling - if the small dealer has their ducks in a row, they will prevail or at least remain in business long term.

YMMV

Bill


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

leeave96 said:


> Not sure what to think. There are big dealers that are dunderheads and small dealers that are dunderheads too. What I'd like to see is elimination of any dealer to dealer price fixing between brands. If one big outfit operates three JD dealerships or any other brand dealer that would do the same in your area, essentially locking you out of a better price - that should not be allowed IMHO. There should be competition.
> 
> Also if it's near and dear to the the mother ship and mega dealers are essential to the business, then locate one near the mom and pop dealer and let them compete and the best dealership wins. I have a feeling - if the small dealer has their ducks in a row, they will prevail or at least remain in business long term.
> 
> ...


The problem is the Mega dealer gets better discounts from the Mother Ship then the 1 store Mom and Pop dealer.

Sometimes they can sell to the farmer for less then the Mom and Pop store can buy from the factory.

It's BS IMO just another way to squeze out the small guy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to have four Agco dealers in the area, for awhile we had none within 60 miles.

The one we always used to deal with was a Agco/NH dealer, NH had a much better floor program than Agco so they pushed more yellow equipment than anything, which was mostly Agco's fault. Think they sold one MF rotary which in my opinion was a much simpler and more reliable machine, think our MF8560 had less belts on the entire machine than a bumble bee has on one side.

I totally agree with manufacturers making it harder on the small guy, I can get a semi load of boilers for a lot less than buying a few at a time, which is fine if I can move the entire semi load before I have to file property taxes.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The Ag machinery dealers have in multiple countries run the dealers hard and made many hit the wal if someone in the base took a dislike.

Had a fantastic NH dealer locally, would keep staff on in parts department for Saturday and Sunday in the peak seasons especially hay and grain harvest. Would turn out for after hours parts at no additional cost too.

Then NH forced (probably not too unwillingly) him to expand into several other dealerships. Very vulnerable financially with the expansion. Worst drought in living memory hit and sales dried up. No concession or assistance from NH. Seemed to blame him for lack of performance and foreclosed, forcing bankruptcy. That is a major reason the next baler I bought was a JD.

Nh took over the dealerships and ran them for a couple of years then unsold them. Service is now absolute rubbish but a little better than when NH ran the dealership. The service then was unprintable.

A law like that here would have been of some use, but there will be plenty of high-paid cororate lawyers working on ways to beat the spirit and intent of the law.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What is a Deere Green facility? Is it supposed to be a fancy show room for tractors? If NH is doing the same that probably is another reason our local or I guess regional NH dealer said see ya. I've always thought that car/truck dealers that have just built a fancy new dealership building isn't going to offer as good as a deal as one that operates out of an older building that hasn't been remodeled in 20 years. Gotta pay for the the new digs some how. Same goes for new hospitals. One near here is like walking in the lobby of a five star hotel. Now I see some of the reason medical costs are so high.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I suspect it is an " environmentally certified" building. I was in the solid waste business and had a fair amount of exposure to this. I am also fairly tuned into environmental issues. Having sunk my boat with HT folks before I cast off because I actually do believe in some of the environmental issues, I think a fundamental part of the green building craze is a bunch of hooey. waste from the construction goes to material recovery facilities which often take a small part out for reuse or recycling then send the rest to a landfill or another mrf/transfer station which then sends it to a landfill. bottom line very little is recycled but the get credit for it because it goes to the original mrf. Also don't like these awful led lites which are going to drive everyone crazy sooner or later. Give me old fashioned 200W bulbs that I can see with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> I suspect it is an " environmentally certified" building.


That is exactly what it is.....the first one that I remember being built was in Greensburg, KS after the town was 95% destroyed off the face of the earth by a monster tornado in 2007.

Regards, Mike

http://grist.org/cities/this-town-was-almost-blown-off-the-map-now-its-back-and-super-green/


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayman1 said:


> I suspect it is an " environmentally certified" building. I was in the solid waste business and had a fair amount of exposure to this. I am also fairly tuned into environmental issues. Having sunk my boat with HT folks before I cast off because I actually do believe in some of the environmental issues, I think a fundamental part of the green building craze is a bunch of hooey. waste from the construction goes to material recovery facilities which often take a small part out for reuse or recycling then send the rest to a landfill or another mrf/transfer station which then sends it to a landfill. bottom line very little is recycled but the get credit for it because it goes to the original mrf. Also don't like these awful led lites which are going to drive everyone crazy sooner or later. Give me old fashioned 200W bulbs that I can see with.


Here several years ago when I was teaching the construction trades at the local community college I went to a green building seminar, and what I got out of it was that all it was for one more person to get their fingers into the already small peace of pie.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"Green" building. Makes some people feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> The problem is the Mega dealer gets better discounts from the Mother Ship then the 1 store Mom and Pop dealer.
> 
> Sometimes they can sell to the farmer for less then the Mom and Pop store can buy from the factory.
> 
> It's BS IMO just another way to squeze out the small guy


We've got a small dealer not far from here. He handles Rowse, Highline, Bushhog, and a few other brands. He is a one guy show. Owner/salesman/parts guy/ warranty guy, though maybe not so good on the warranty part as he is pretty busy. He sells all his stuff for way less than any of the other dealers around. He used to be dealer for Morris, Morris recently took his dealership away for a long list of reasons that I don't really believe. I think all the other dealers cried because they were mad he was selling so low. I bought my 1400 hayhiker from him for $4000 less than another dealer. Only bad part about this particular dealer is he doesn't like to take trades, he'd rather sell straight out.


----------

